# Verfahrensfreie Bauvorhaben nach §63 ThürBO noch doch riesen Stress vom Bauamt



## Costin (4. Okt. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langen suchen und Recherchen möchte ich euch um Rat bitten.  

Habe letzten Dezember angefangen einen Gartenteich auszubaggern, im Außenbereich in einer Gartenanlage, ringsum sind Kuhweiden. Nun gut, ich gebe ja zu, mit 18mx8mx2m ca. 90m³ er ist etwas größer geraten als „normale“ Teiche. Als Grundlage für den Bau habe ich den § 63 Thüringer Bauordnung, Verfahrensfreie Bauvorhaben, Beseitigung von Anlagen genommen. Die Gartengrundstücke sind größer. 

Verfahrensfreie Bauvorhaben §63 ThürBO
5. f) Wasserbecken mit einem Beckeninhalt bis zu 100 m3
8. Aufschüttungen und Abgrabungen mit einer Höhe oder Tiefe bis zu 2 m und einer Grundfläche bis zu 30 m2, im Außenbereich bis zu 300 m2


Mitte des Jahres waren alle Erdarbeiten abgeschlossen (Uferzone und Stufen) und wir haben die  EPDM Teichfolie verlegt und auf Regen gehofft. Mittlerweile ist der Teich zur Hälfte mit Wasser voll und ein Schreiben der Unterebaubehörde ist eingetroffen. 

Die Teichanlage sei in einem nicht vorgesehenen Bebauungsplan erreichtet wurden und soll bis zum November beseitigt und renaturiert werden. 


Anhörung Unterebaubehörde
Bei der Anhörung konnten mir keine wirklichen Gründe genannt werde warum der Teich wieder weg soll. Kleiner würde wohl gehen.

Bauamt -> mir
Soll es ein Schwimmteich werden? Nein
Fischzucht Karpfen? Nein, kein Wasser/ Stromanschluss
Wie groß ist er? Nach § 63 ThürBO 90m³ 140m²
Überdachung? Nein
Wo kommt das Wasser her? Regenwasser, habe ich mit dem Umweltamt/Wasseramt abgeklärt kein Problem.

Ich -> Bauamt
Soll ICH einen Bauantrag nachträglich stellen? Nein brauchen Sie nicht, ist Verfahrensfrei.
Was ist für das Bauamt das Problem? Der Teich sei zu groß, passt da nicht hin, sensibler Außenbereich, versiegelte Fläche.
Ich habe doch mit dem Wasseramt Herrn …  gesprochen, Wasser läuft vom Teich auf die Wiese , sei alles kein Problem.
Wie groß darf ein Teich sein? Ist noch in Klärung.
Wie verbleiben wir? Wir schreiben Ihnen.


Nachahmungseffekt --- keinen, ist ja nicht jeder so verrückt, ohne Wasseranschluss einen Teich der Größe zubauen
Er soll/muss so groß sein damit er sich selbst reinigt, Naturteich

Ende

Kurios ist, ich habe davor im gleichen Kreis beim Bauamt 2x angerufen, bei zwei Unterschiedlichen Kollegen, 1 Std. Telefonate. Jeder von den beiden hatte eine andere Meinung. Beide waren nicht grundsätzlich dagegen. Eine Aussage war, für Gartenteiche gibt es keine festen Regeln und Gesetze. So einfach soll ich nicht aufgeben (Rechtsweg).


Hat einer ähnliche Erfahrung? Ideen wie ich weiter Vorgehen soll?


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und Unterstützung 

Harry


----------



## dragsterrobby (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verfahrensfreie Bauvorhaben nach §63 ThürBO noch doch riesen Stress vom Bauamt*

Hall Harry und :willkommen hier.
Ich kann da nix zu sagen, ist aber sehr merkwürdig und entmutigent.


----------



## PeterBoden (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verfahrensfreie Bauvorhaben nach §63 ThürBO noch doch riesen Stress vom Bauamt*

Hallo Costin,
:Willkommen2

vielleicht wäre das hilfreich: der User Thias hat wie du dieselbe PLZ 98693.

(im Forum Schwimmteiche kannst du dir die Entstehungsgeschichte seines Schwimmteiches anschauen, sehr, sehr bemerkenswert!)

Obwohl Thias hier seit einiger Zeit nichts mehr geschrieben hat -sicher genießt er seinen Teich- denke ich du kannst ihn bestimmt eine PN oder Mail schicken, evt. hat er ein paar Tipps.


----------



## Joerg (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verfahrensfreie Bauvorhaben nach §63 ThürBO noch doch riesen Stress vom Bauamt*

Hallo Harry,
:Willkommen2

Es kann auch nur ein Paragraph sein, auf dem ein Kollege im Bauamt rumreitet. 
Ich kenne User, deren Teich genau 1,99m tief ist, dann ist der außerhalb von dem Zuständigkeitsbereich und macht Bautechnisch weniger Probleme.
Ja nach Tiefe ist die untere oder obere Wasserbehörde - mag auch bei dir anders sein - dafür zuständig. 
Hat der Teich weniger als 2m Tiefe, ist es bei uns deutlich einfacher.
Lass ihn mal etwas ab und mess noch mal genau nach - könnst ja sein er hat doch nur 1,98m Tiefe.


----------



## fbschroeder (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verfahrensfreie Bauvorhaben nach §63 ThürBO noch doch riesen Stress vom Bauamt*

Hi,
Ein Teich ist ein Wasserbecken und keine Abgrabung. Danach bis 100.000 l genehmigungsfrei. 
Ich würde diese Sache sofort meinem Anwalt übergeben und mich mit dem Amt nicht lange rumstreiten.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## Mathias2508 (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verfahrensfreie Bauvorhaben nach §63 ThürBO noch doch riesen Stress vom Bauamt*

MoinHarry,
auch von mir ein :Willkommen2
Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe,gibt es auch bei uns gewisse Richtlinien für Teiche.Besonders was die Tiefe angeht.Da braucht man ab 2,00m Tiefe Schürfrechte.


----------



## witsche (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verfahrensfreie Bauvorhaben nach §63 ThürBO noch doch riesen Stress vom Bauamt*

Hallo,

falls es der Behörde wirklch nur auf die Tiefe ankommt und die vielleicht nachmessen wollen,
würde ich schnellsten Substrat nachfüllen. Ist sicher auch gut für einen Teich dieser Art.

mit freundlichem Gruß      Witsche


----------



## Costin (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verfahrensfreie Bauvorhaben nach §63 ThürBO noch doch riesen Stress vom Bauamt*

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal Danke für die vielen Antworten.

@Jörg, Mathias, Witsche, die Behörde hat die Tiefe/Größe nicht nachgemessen.  Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Kollegen im Sommer vor Ort waren, als nur der Aushub und „Loch“ zu sehen war. Das ganze sah dann schon sehr stark nach Mondlandschaft aus. Es wurde kein Wort darüber verloren, dass ich zu tief oder so bin. Die Kollegen reden immer nur, „In der Größe nicht“. Ich denke, es ist ein psychologisches Ding, wenn die jetzt kommen würden (halb voll Wasser) oder wenn der Teich voll ist wäre alles halb so wild. 

Kann jemand etwas zu dem „Genehmigungsfrei“ sagen? Ist das Ermessen, „das Gesicht“ und gut Glück der Beamten, Wetterlage…?

Mir wurde das am Beispiel einer Garage so erklärt. Eine Garage bis zu einer Größe Xm² Xm³ ist Genehmigungsfrei. Wenn der Bürger nun in einem Altstadtgebiet wohnt und seine Garage vorne an die Straße baut/gebaut hat, stört die „neue Garage“ das „Altstadtbild“ und passt da nicht hin! Also kommt die Baubehörde und sagt abreisen und 15m nach hinten versetzt errichten. Eine Baugenehmigung braucht man nicht, ist ja Genehmigungsfrei.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der NABU, wie sehen solche Vereine einen Teichbau? Bei mir da draußen gibt es viele __ Molche, __ Frösche __ Kröten, Vögel, __ Libellen usw. Wenn sich sowas angesiedelt hat oder ansiedeln wird. Sind die mehr eine Hilfe oder gib es da mehr Stress?


@PeterBoden Danke für Deinen Tipp, der User Thias hat eine seinen Teich in einer ähnlichen Größen, will für ihn nur hoffen das er nicht den gleichen Stress bekommt wie ich. Die machen alle paar Jahre Luftbilder. War eben in einem Hesseischen Bauamt, die haben ähnliche Ansichten. >> Im Außenbereich soll nichts verändert werden, wir wollen ja noch ein bissen Natur, und der Nachahmung-Effekt, er würde es auch nicht Genehmigen<< 


Sorry bin sehr verwirrt und verzweifelt

Gruß

Harry


----------



## Costin (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verfahrensfreie Bauvorhaben nach §63 ThürBO noch doch riesen Stress vom Bauamt*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder zur Vorstellung….

Die dämliche Betonplatte war nicht geplant, da hat einer mal eine Kellerplatte gegossen.


----------



## PeterBoden (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verfahrensfreie Bauvorhaben nach §63 ThürBO noch doch riesen Stress vom Bauamt*

Hallo Harry,


Costin schrieb:


> ...
> @PeterBoden Danke für Deinen Tipp, der User Thias hat eine seinen Teich in einer ähnlichen Größen, will für ihn nur hoffen das er nicht den gleichen Stress bekommt wie ich. Die machen alle paar Jahre Luftbilder.
> 
> Sorry bin sehr verwirrt und verzweifelt
> ...



der Teich bei Thias liegt an seinem Haus, da gibt es garantiert einen B-Plan.
_(wie in meiner Baudoku erwähnt bin ich in meinem B-Plan sogar dazu verdonnert worden einen Teich anzulegen, ansonst hätte ich anderweitige Ausgleichsmaßnahmen durchführen müssen, was weiß ich, Wald aufforsten, Streuobstwiesen pflanzen oder oder oder)_

Anderweitige Ausgleichsmaßnahmen?

Bevor ich mit weiteren Vermutungen oder Halbwissen auftrete: das du momentan verzweifelt bist kann ich SEHR gut verstehen, des weiteren bist du zeitlich im Zugzwang. Hole dir doch einen kurzfristigen Beratungstermin bei einem örtlichen Fachanwalt für Verwaltungsrecht, sicher hast du da -kleine- Kosten aber auch ein wie immer geartetes Ergebnis.


----------



## StefanBO (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verfahrensfreie Bauvorhaben nach §63 ThürBO noch doch riesen Stress vom Bauamt*

Hallo,


Costin schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist der Teich zur Hälfte mit Wasser voll und ein Schreiben der Unterebaubehörde ist eingetroffen.
> 
> Die Teichanlage sei in einem nicht vorgesehenen Bebauungsplan erreichtet wurden und soll bis zum November beseitigt und renaturiert werden.


da käme es jetzt auf die genaue (wörtliche) Formulierung an, denn so steht es bestimmt nicht im Bescheid (zu unbestimmt; fehlende Gesetzesgrundlage).

Ich vermute aufgrund der Formulierungsschnipsel, es gibt einen gültigen Bebauungsplan, der eine Höchstgrenze für die versiegelte Fläche beinhaltet. Jedenfalls muss das im Bescheid genau formuliert (und in diesem Fall auch berechnet?) sein.

Bis wann kannst du Widerspruch einlegen? Auf keinen Fall die Frist versäumen; die Begründung kannst du nachreichen.



Costin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Kann jemand etwas zu dem „Genehmigungsfrei“ sagen?
> [...]
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der NABU, wie sehen solche Vereine einen Teichbau? Bei mir da draußen gibt es viele __ Molche, __ Frösche __ Kröten, Vögel, __ Libellen usw. Wenn sich sowas angesiedelt hat oder ansiedeln wird. Sind die mehr eine Hilfe oder gib es da mehr Stress?


Ich würde das so auslegen, wenn der Gartenteich im Rahmen des Bebauungsplanes zulässig ist, ist alles okay. Du benötigst keine Genehmigung (das ist Landesrecht, gilt also so nicht für andere Bundesländer).

NABU, das hängt von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten ab. Tätig würden die sicherlich nur, wenn der Teich interessant wäre, sprich keinerlei Besatz, kein aufgeräumter und gepflegter "Zierteich". Welchen Stress erwartetst du denn, bzw. was hast du vor, was Stress verursachen könnte?


----------



## Joerg (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verfahrensfreie Bauvorhaben nach §63 ThürBO noch doch riesen Stress vom Bauamt*



Costin schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas zu dem „Genehmigungsfrei“ sagen? Ist das Ermessen, „das Gesicht“ und gut Glück der Beamten, Wetterlage…?


Harry,
da musst du dich mal schlau machen was in deinem Gebiet „Genehmigungsfrei“ ist.
Manchmal sind es nur Kleinigkeiten wie die Tiefe über 2m oder die Gesamtfläche des Teichs.
Beides kann man möglicherweise relativ einfach nachrüsten. (Könnte ja sein, dass es nur 1,99m ist oder es eigentlich 2 Teiche sind....)
Wenn du ihnen den Wind aus den Segeln nimmst und in einem persönlichen Gespräch die Vorteile des neugeschaffenen Biotops für "möglicherweise bedrohte Arten" gut erklären kannst, ist ein Stempel mal schnell zu bekommen.
Alternativ ist auch ein Besuch beim Naturschutzbeauftragten recht hilfreich.
Den Anwalt würde ich erst schreiben lassen, wenn alles andere Fehlgeschlage ist.
(Die Kollegen vom Amt können dann schnell mal stur werden. :smoki)


----------



## Costin (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verfahrensfreie Bauvorhaben nach §63 ThürBO noch doch riesen Stress vom Bauamt*

Hallo zusammen,


StefanBO, Danke für den Tipp mit der genauen (wörtliche) Formulierung, habe jetzt noch mal (in Ruhe) nachgelesen.


Anschreiben...

Das Grundstück liegt nicht im Geltungsbereich eines rechtsverbindlichen qualifizierten Bebauungsplanes im Sinnes des §30 BauGB und nicht innerhalb eines im Zusammenhang  bebauten Ortsteils gemäß §34 BauGB.
Die planungsrechtliche Zulässigkeit des Vorhabends richtet sich darum nach §35 BauGB – Bauen im Außenbereich.

Nach §35 Abs. 1 BauGB ist ein (Privilegiertes) Vorhaben im Außenbereich nur zulässig, wenn öffentliche Belange nicht entgegenstehen und die ausreichende Erschließung gesichert ist.

Die Gesetzliche Regelung des §35 BauGB dienen dazu, die Außenlandschlaft für die naturgegebene Bodennutzung sowie als Erholungslandschaft für die Allgemeinheit zu erhalten und in dieser natürlichen Funktion und Eigenart vor dem Eindringen oder Verfestigen wesensfremder Nutzung zu schützen.

Die Privilegierung im Sinne von §35 Abs. 1 BauGB ist nicht gegeben.

Die künstlich errichtete Teichanlage ist unzulässig und folglich zu beseitigen bzw. der Bereich der Teichanlage ist zu renaturieren

Kostenpflichtige Beseitigung … Anhörung … bal bla


Anschreiben... Ende

Interessant ist ja, in der Überschrift steht was von Teichanlage in *Gartenanlage*. 

Im § 35 Bauen im Außenbereich (1) Im Außenbereich ist ein Vorhaben nur zulässig, wenn öffentliche Belange nicht entgegenstehen, die ausreichende Erschließung gesichert ist und wenn es

2. 	einem Betrieb der gartenbaulichen Erzeugung dient,

OK ein Betrieb bin ich nicht …. Nur eine Gartenanlage.

@Joerg
Ich hatte schon mehrfach Mitarbeiter von verschiedenen Ämtern gefragt wie groß ein Teich sein darf, es kam nie eine klare Antwort. 

- für Gartenteiche gibt es keine festen Größen und regeln
- oder von meinem Amt kam „ist noch in Klärung“


Viele Grüße

Harry


----------

